# SA world cup!!!



## thekifchicksami (Jun 11, 2010)

COME on.... what you think of the world cup being held here in South Africa

and are you watching the opening?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2010)

Not watching it, but I did join a tipping comp today... I imagine I basically just busted $10, since I have like, 0% chance of winning, LOL


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2010)

I heard about that somewhere... But there's no ice... Sharp skates and pointy sticks... Hard pieces of rubber traveling at 100mph? Lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 11, 2010)

I personally have not gotten into the whole soccer vibe that is going on right now, personally, I am already a little sick of hearing about it!


----------



## Lucy (Jun 11, 2010)

i CAN'T WAIT! lol i'm super excited. i'm going to be watching the first game today, and france tonight as well! my teams are spain, france and england. (yes, england last lol, i have no faith that we will win)


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 11, 2010)

IM bAFANA and italy


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2010)

Very excited and will start watching today!

The big match everyone here (and the UK too) will be watching is USA v. England on Saturday

I think the big news story that seems to be getting passed around is about security. Will something happen at one of the big venues? Is it going to be safe?


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2010)

One of our English Geologists just walked in my office with an ENGLAND soccer jersey on and the most hillarous big hat with the English flag on it.... Obviouusly he forgot who won the Revolutaniary War!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not sure how popular soccer is, in Canada or the US.

One of the problems may be the time difference of 6 hours.

I didn't see the opening ceremony and don't plan on watching too many games.

Darla, my prediction is that US doesn't stand a chance against England


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla, my prediction is that US doesn't stand a chance against England

i saw some funny article on Yahoo that said that the WAGS of England may be the teams undoing! WAGS = Wives and Girlfriends!


----------



## KGW (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it's great that it's in South Africa. Tragedy with Mandella's great grand daughter being killed in a car accident. Terrible way to start an event that should have been such a positive thing for the country.

I'm cautiously optimistic that the US can win on Saturday, but I know it's an uphill battle (to say the least). Soccer has never been our best sport.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wont be speaking to my SO for a while. I called him during the game and all i could hear was him yelling at the tv. lol


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 11, 2010)

South African Police is doing there best to make sure that it is keep safe, but as much as you here about South Africa most of they make it overboard and make people scared to visit South Africa..

Cape town where i stay is Awesome, i have never been in any trouble or harm from anyone.

we have awesome beaches where i can surf great huge malls hehe

But really they go overboard when talking about how bad it is here, its not that bad at all, i would rather live here than anywhere else.. I have traveled alot so i know what im talking bout haha

But i would move to veince haha, but i just love that place..

They have done a scaled between like the most dangerous countries and the uk came before SA.. haha funny i know but i think there is two differnt types of crime murder and stealing if you get what i mean...

But ya South Africa is freaking AWESOME


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2010)

Well its nice to finally know someone from South Africa!

I saw part of the game (morning time here) that South Africa had a draw 1-1 against Mexico. What are those horns? that noise was incredibly annoying.


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2010)

One word... BroomBall!! Soccer on ice!


----------



## makeup reviews (Jun 11, 2010)

that was one big awesome opening ceremony and am re-watching it now on Youtube.


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2010)

Too sad about Nelson Mandela's grand daughter being killed in a car accident before the opening ceramony..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2010)

I watched some of the France game. The sound is defining- like a hive of bees buzzing!


----------



## Darla (Jun 12, 2010)

what is that noise!


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 12, 2010)

hahaha darla

They are called vuvuzula.. its a music item thats supports the team

They are annoying, but hey its only for the world cup


----------



## Lucy (Jun 12, 2010)

i just want to clear this up because I think a lot of you guys might be confused today- i don't want to patronise but i've seen usa vs uk all over the internet these last few days!!

today USA are playing England. there is no team called UK. we live in the UK which is the collection of wales, scotland and northern ireland. there is a team for wales, a team for scotland and a team for northern ireland, but only england qualified for the world cup out of all of them.

lol, i only learnt this myself the other day. i thought england encompassed all the united kingdoms but it totally doesn't.

i'm really excited for tonight, as i was disappointed by france yesterday. we need some goals!!!


----------



## hans_maddy (Jun 13, 2010)

I Guess Argentina and England will be the two finalist


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2010)

what a flukey goal by the USA against England


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Lucy - I have a question about the UK and sports.

I know that England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland all represent themselves at the World Cup, Olympics, Commonwealth Games and even events like the World Curling - Scotland did great btw.

Is there any sporting events that the four countries unit and are represented as the UK?

Or do the four countries unit for only for political reasons, share the same currency?

I heard that as a member of a UK country, you can freely move to another UK country. Is this true?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## sam-antha (Jun 13, 2010)

That USA England match.... did you know that the English TV switched to advertising just before the USA goal was scored.

It was not the first itme that an anti-England goal was not broadcast because of "advertising", would you believe.


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sam-antha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That USA England match.... did you know that the English TV switched to advertising just before the USA goal was scored.It was not the first itme that an anti-England goal was not broadcast because of "advertising", would you believe.

i heard that somehow, i bet people were furious!


----------



## sam-antha (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard that somehow, i bet people were furious! But did yo not hear the disbelief. A goal against England....


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah!! Kind of like an English ice hockey team scoring a goal in the Stanley cup finals! if there is such a thing as an English ice hockey team? Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 13, 2010)

there's a men's professional hockey league in Belfast...


----------



## Karren (Jun 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there's a men's professional hockey league in Belfast... Sounds like it would be more dangereous going to the rink than being out on the ice, Carolyn!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 13, 2010)

Theoren Fleury from wiki:

Fleury was convinced by a friend to move to Northern Ireland to play with the Belfast Giants of the Elite Ice Hockey League (EIHL) for the 2005–06 season. He scored three goals and added four assists and a fight in his first game, against the Edinburgh Capitals. He scored 22 goals and 52 assists in 34 games, as Belfast won the regular season league title. Described as the "most talented" player ever to play in the United Kingdom, Fleury was named the EIHL's Player of the Year and voted a first team All-Star by the British Ice Hockey Writers Association. Fleury argued with visiting fans, as well as officials, which led him not to return to Belfast in 2006–07.

Sorry for hijacking the soccer thread, couldn't resist hehe


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2010)

Love to see the IRA hockey team play the British Military team!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 14, 2010)

It definately would be a full contact game huh. Who ever wins would be based on the most players surviving the match...


----------



## Lucy (Jun 17, 2010)

lol guys... the IRA don't exist anymore.

also major lols at your goal and the patheticness of our keeper. hopefully we will do better tomorrow!!! i have to miss the game though





Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Lucy - I have a question about the UK and sports.
I know that England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland all represent themselves at the World Cup, Olympics, Commonwealth Games and even events like the World Curling - Scotland did great btw.

Is there any sporting events that the four countries unit and are represented as the UK?

Or do the four countries unit for only for political reasons, share the same currency?

I heard that as a member of a UK country, you can freely move to another UK country. Is this true?

Thanks a bunch

we actually play as great britain in the olympics, generally if it's "great britain" it's all inclusive- scotland, wales and northern ireland. we play seperately as countries at the common wealth games. i don't know why it is like that. i guess we play as great britain in the olympics so we have more chance of winning- as you say certain countries have their special skills and sports. 
the countries used to be completely seperate and not united at all. there was no "united kingdom", just england, ireland scotland and wales. then in 1600 and something, england united with scotland. sort of the only reason for it happening was because england had run out of royals to rule the country, and so king james vi of scotland became king james i of england as well.

about the same time, france lost hold of wales (normandy had control of it) and gave it to the saxons (early english people). and so we acquired wales. it was about this time that the term "united kingdom" was put into use, queen anne came along and made the whole thing official in 1701. after this we decided for some reason to invade ireland and take that over as well.

this didn't go well, as you probably all know. so there was the irish war of independence which lasted a LONG time and now we own a bit of ireland- northern ireland- and people are still unhappy about it over there and there is very much still a lot of tension. not as bad as it used to be but it's still there, people are still killing each other.

as it stands now- scotland, northern ireland and wales all have their own parliaments seperate to england's- but because our prime minister (david cameron) is prime minister to all the land the queen owns- the united kingdom- they share the same prime minister. they have their own "first ministers" which act as like vice prime ministers in those particular countries.

english people can travel and live in scotland, wales or northern ireland with no need for working visa or anything- because we have a kind of dual citizenship. i am english but i am also from the UK. the "UK" kind of overrides all other regulations because that's what our government is- a government of the UK, with individual countries inside it. we share the same currency, scottish and irish bank notes look a bit different but they are still GBP. south ireland- the bit we don't own- has the euro.

i think i explained it well, let me know!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the information Lucy!

I've been trying to find specific info about Northern Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales. Sometimes its like pulling teeth to wade through text to get the answers I'm looking for.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 18, 2010)

lol wikipedia has a lot of info, but it's difficult to get your head around if you don't know it already. all you really need to know is that england ran out of kings, so stole scotland's, and the rest is history!





england play again today, as do the US! are you guys nervous about slovenia?


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2010)

Were always nervous! Down 0-2, the US just scored to make it 1-2.. 12 minutes remaining


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2010)

US ties it with 9 minutes remaining!



.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 18, 2010)

Empate!!!!!!


----------



## Darla (Jun 18, 2010)

the US should have gotten that 3rd goal to have counted. There was a foul against the USA in the box on that set play as the US player was being held. The officiating has been rather poor in this game.

But considering how horribly they played in the first half they are lucky to come away with a draw.


----------

